# Retirement



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok I know I'm no where near the right age and can't afford to but how nice it must be.

I've worked every day this year, I mean every single day, not one full day off, not even a Sunday.

So retirement, would I even be able to handle it, feel guilty if I have a couple of hours off. Think I'd be so bored but don't really know.

Thoughts from you old folk :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Roy all the best I'm making this my last post on the forum for personal reasons (and would gratefully request my account is deleted) so would like to say a big Thank you for having me its been fun. I had a Hectic life up to being 40 then 'retired'. I've not looked back...All the very best what ever you decide to do Best of Luck life is too short to have hassle, worries and stress.

Kindest of Regards.

Nigel.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> Hi Roy all the best I'm making this my last post on the forum for personal reasons (and would gratefully request my account is deleted) so would like to say a big Thank you for having me its been fun. I had a Hectic life up to being 40 then 'retired'. I've not looked back...All the very best what ever you decide to do Best of Luck life is too short to have hassle, worries and stress.
> 
> Kindest of Regards.
> 
> Nigel.


That's rather sudden, I hope you are ok?

I hope all goes well and its nothing anyone has said that has made you remove yourself from the forum. :sadwalk:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nigelp said:


> Hi Roy all the best I'm making this my last post on the forum for personal reasons (and would gratefully request my account is deleted) so would like to say a big Thank you for having me its been fun. I had a Hectic life up to being 40 then 'retired'. I've not looked back...All the very best what ever you decide to do Best of Luck life is too short to have hassle, worries and stress.
> 
> Kindest of Regards.
> 
> Nigel.


Nige has something happened? Are you ok? It's been a pleasure having you here and you will be missed


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Roy said:


> Ok I know I'm no where near the right age and can't afford to but how nice it must be.
> 
> I've worked every day this year, I mean every single day, not one full day off, not even a Sunday.
> 
> ...


Haha. I am just a teeny tiny bit young to be thinking retirement (although I will be collecting my inheritance on Thursday so the idea of a house in the hills of Trinidad sounds all to appealing, but I understand where you are coming from.

I'm back at uni no (apparently being 27 at uni makes mme a "mature" student hehe) so I now consider myself back on holiday, but before and outside of uni I am a chefchef. I used to work from 10am to 2am every day without a break, I'd take the occasional paid leave, and just just find myself waiting time at home feeling bored and counting down the days til I could work again. I imagine retirement must be very daunting. My dad became "retired" and within a year was running his own mediation business and still is. He's going to officially retire next year I think, and just went and bought a vintage Mercedes camper van to help with the transition. Maybe find yourself a hobby that isn't watches that you can preoccupy yourself with where needed. Woodwork is always a good one and can be beneficial to the homestead so doesn't just get viewed as "make work"

ItIt is very hard to go from spending every waking minute doing something because it is your job, to getting good to pick and chose when you'll do what and all at your own pace. I'm too used to "I need this now, please do this next, in 10 minutes etc". The loss or change of a long accepted routine is disorientating.

I think you are right about how nice it must be, but also in the guilt and such. Makes me think of life centense prisoners being released. That lack of routine is just crippling without friends and family and hobbies to support.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Roy said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roy all the best I'm making this my last post on the forum for personal reasons (and would gratefully request my account is deleted) so would like to say a big Thank you for having me its been fun. I had a Hectic life up to being 40 then 'retired'. I've not looked back...All the very best what ever you decide to do Best of Luck life is too short to have hassle, worries and stress.
> ...


I'm a bit bothered about this. C'mon Nigel, don't disappear so suddenly.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I hope this is nothing to do with our set-to earlier on Nigel? All water under the bridge and I thought we'd agreed to be mates. 
You gave me my new avatar after all! :biggrin:

It would be a shame to lose a big contributor on a fairly low traffic forum, if it's to do with me taking the mickey on that Drivers watch thread (and the two related ones) then just stick me on ignore! :sadwalk:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> I hope this is nothing to do with our set-to earlier on Nigel? All water under the bridge and I thought we'd agreed to be mates.
> You gave me my new avatar after all! :biggrin:
> 
> It would be a shame to lose a big contributor on a fairly low traffic forum, if it's to do with me taking the mickey on that Drivers watch thread (and the two related ones) then just stick me on ignore! :sadwalk:


If it is anything related to this, then (have him) drop me a Pm and have a chat. I'm sensitive enough that a little disruption turfs me off (slightly aspergers, I take everything to heart, such as that fake watches thread, that almost had me saying sod this).

II don't know you nigel, maybe a good thing, but if you read this and want to vent at a stranger my biggest strength is listening. I'm young but like to think I'm insightful. I'm really a 60yr old in a body half my age.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> Hi Roy all the best I'm making this my last post on the forum for personal reasons (and would gratefully request my account is deleted) so would like to say a big Thank you for having me its been fun. I had a Hectic life up to being 40 then 'retired'. I've not looked back...All the very best what ever you decide to do Best of Luck life is too short to have hassle, worries and stress.
> 
> Kindest of Regards.
> 
> Nigel.


Nigel, I don't know what's happened but I hope you're ok. In my short time on the forum I've enjoyed your posts and would miss your humour.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Thoughts from you old folk :laugh:


What do you mean OLD FOLK???? Bloomin' cheek :laugh: :laugh:

I know what you mean though Roy. When I retired from my full time job and took up part time coach driving, on the days I wasn't working I was bouncing round the walls of the house like a loose pea in a pod. I do prefer to be out about behind the wheel of a coach rather than being at home doing things.

NIGEL - don't disappear mate. The forum needs you.

David


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, when I retired I did nothing. I just wanted a complete break. 2-years on I'm still doing nothing, although now in Thailand. Well, apart from the fact I've just arrived back in the UK for a couple of weeks. It's a long way to come for one of Roy's mugs! :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm 54 and would love to retire, but financially that's not going to happen until the government tells me too.
The wife's going to retire long before me, and that is going to be a nightmare as if she's not working she gets bored, spends money and moves the house around.

Plays violin and "retires" to bed :wacko:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Roy, do you enjoy your work? If you do, and you don't have other interests to persue, then carry on.

In my case, I liked my job, but I retired early because I am a keen nature lover and walker and wanted to do those things other than at weekends. Also, I had to travel 60 miles a day to and from work which was getting too much.

I have enough money to live on - ok I won't be bying any Rolexes or Omegas - and I don't regret giving up.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I took early retirement at 57, as I had been with the same firm for 37 years and had a very generous final salary scheme pension.

The firm wanted to make redundancies and offered those over 55 and enhanced pension, which was to good to turn down, it meant with all the travelling to work, (twenty miles each way), it was actually costing me money to go to work.

At first I must admit I was lost as for what to do but that soon changed after a few household jobs had been done and the garden was put right.

Now I enjoy getting up when I feel like it, taking holidays whenever I want, and just generally chilling out.

Any hobbies you might all ready have you now have the time to get stuck into them with no interruptions.

Whatever you decide Roy all the best.


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

I left school at 17 and for 33 years I worked (successfully) for several large companies. At 50 years old I lost my job and started my own business, and that was the best time of my life; like getting out of gaol or giving up smoking.

15 years later I got lucky and was able to sell the business and retire. Big mistake.

Retirement stinks. I hate it with a passion. I'm not bored and I have plenty - even too much - to do. But I'm no longer a part of that wonderful club whose members _work_ for a living and are respected for it.

My advice to anyone contemplating retirement is, don't - or at least think twice and then several more times before doing it.

And if you are going to do it, plan it for at least a year beforehand.

But best of all, don't.

Paul

www.audemars.co.uk


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Faze said:


> I'm 54 and would love to retire, but financially that's not going to happen until the government tells me too.
> The wife's going to retire long before me, and that is going to be a nightmare as if she's not working she gets bored, spends money and moves the house around.
> 
> Plays violin and "retires" to bed :wacko:


Well at least she doesn't play the violin in bed


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would retire now without hesitation .we should do at 55 and enjoy what time we have left. Ive worked for 37 years and put enough in the pot for my state pension.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Roy. The one piece of advice my father gave which I should've listened to was study, study, study. I didn't and have regrets all the time about it. When I try to learn new stuff like computer programming or watch maintenance etc, I don't have the patience or the ability to concentrate anymore. But if I had listened I would've worked my ass off so I could've retired this year


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm retired as such, but forcibly through ill health and have been for a good few years now. Now I have the time to do all the things I want, I'm not able. I found other interests such as watches and amassing a massive music collection that I probably don't have enough years left to listen to. :biggrin:

Had a great life as joined Navy at 16, travelled the world, and I mean the world, then when I left got to a great level in my job before my health probs.

So what I'm trying to say is don't miss out.

Regrets, I've had a few

But then again too few to mention. :band: Give it large Ole Blue Eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I was medically retired at 53 now 54 after spending 30 years as a Stevedore/Docker fortunately the injury was not life threatening or particularly disabling but it meant that i could no longer do a heavy manual laboring job .
The dock industry has changed immensly over the 30 years i served it , and there was a time not all that long ago when i would of been accomodated but not now.

Do i miss working at heights 100 plus feet off the ground in 40 mph wind rain and snow humping 15 foot solid steel bars around on a Saturday or Sunday night.

No i don't think i do , am i bored ? certainly not , im probably busier now than i ever was


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm far too busy to do anything now I'm retired Roy!

Get yourself down the Spa on an afternoon at the Sequence Dancing, precision movements, keeping time to the second, good balance - - jeese, your'e doing all of that and more already - - it will be a doddle for you - - and all these nice old birds to dance with, what more could a WIS want? :thumbsup:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

If you are contemplating retirement then one would assume you have financial provision in place.

as you are self-employed you could dip your toe in the water and see how it goes.

I would like to retire but working part-time would probably suit me best to start with - fat chance with my current employer though.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe in 10 years :laugh:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

I've been on the sick for two months and have at least another 3 to go, I'm climbing the walls. I can't imagine a day when mowing the lawn is the most important thing I need to do.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I retired six years ago and am loving it, some of my old colleagues who`d retired went back to do agency work, for some I think it was to supplement their pension for others I think they just missed the job. Although I`d often found the job to be rewarding I`ve never actually missed it & only went back once to visit a resident I`d known and worked with for nearly twenty years on his 60th birthday. I`d spent decades working all the unpopular shifts including afternoons/evenings, nights, weekends, Bank Holidays plus Christmas & New Year all of which boosted up my pension enough for me to be comfortably off allowing me to pay off my mortgage and take things easy.

Not going on holidays, frequenting boozers/clubs, drinking alcohol, constantly buying new clothes or changing my car every three years makes a big difference as well :biggrin:

Mind you, this whole interest in watches thing doesn`t help, on the other hand - only four more years until I start getting my State Pension







:laugh:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mind you, this whole interest in watches thing doesn`t help, on the other hand - only four more years until I start getting my State Pension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes after living comfortably on my works pension for 8 years, then the old age pension kicked in and loads of surplus money, (well a bit anyway).

But useful to have.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well Mach, never mind the State Pension, you get a whole £10 Christmas Bonus from the DC Guv'mint as well, and that's about enough to buy a Fish supper and a pint of milk for the cats :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I am a long way off retiring, but i think the thought of retiring is only tempting if you are very comfortably off, and in a job that you don't like doing

I'm screwed on both fronts! Work 'til i drop


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> I am a long way off retiring, but i think the thought of retiring is only tempting if you are very comfortably off, and in a job that you don't like doing
> 
> I'm screwed on both fronts! Work 'til i drop


Or until Leicester win the Premiership - whichever comes first :laugh:

that's for making me watch that awful youtube clip.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I was "retired" (the usual - we are looking for volunteers for redundancies and you fit the bill!) eight years early from my job. I lapped it up for the first couple of months but you can only watch so much daytime telly before you go gaga! I got myself a part time job which gives me some extra "watch and car fund" and it keeps me out of "her" way. Unless you can afford to live a life of travel and luxurious living, do not retire early. Whatever you decide to do folks, the main thing is to enjoy it. I have a neighbour opposite who has become a total couch potato and daytime tv addict. He is as miserable as sin and has no conversation worth listening to any more! Enjoy yourselves,

Mike


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have never watched day time tv, although I have the time.

If I ever do, I hope someone will take me out and shoot me.￼


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I had a couple of enforced goes at it in recent years, made redundant then another place I was at went bust. The first time I wasn't bothered and just went on a bit of a bender......for eight or nine months most of which I don't remember until I got a call from the bank asking when I'd be making a contribution to my account.

:lol: :lol:

The second time I lasted about a year and was going mad, another call from my bank and The Bank of Big M withdrew my line of credit so it was back to work again but now I only work four days a week, it's enough to get me by for rent, booze and cigs and keep Big M off my back.

As has been already mentioned unless your loaded or a tight wad it's not all it's cracked up to be I just got bored, p!ssed and fat, fun while it lasted but.

That being said these days at our age it's tempting to just cash in all the chips and head off to the sun for that one last bender before the alzheimer's kicks in.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Im 56 next birthday, and.............................I cant wait to retire!

Of course you have to have enough money to retire, also I think, most importantly, its best to have "a plan", Be this more hobbies, what you are going to do with your extra time off, etc etc.

I intend to go to Thailand twice a year, for 3 months at a time (until it gets too hard for me to do.....health wise Im talking about). This will cover basically our winter times. The rest of the year, I will be back in blighty, see the family, grand kids (well not got any yet....but they wont be too long coming Im sure!), then whem Im back. will be maintain the house etc etc.

I aim to go at 60 (possibly 61 ) but it will probably be 60. I don't dis like my job. What I dislike (well HATE!is more apt a word!) are the unsocial hours I work. (I work for the railways). So have to work stupid o clocks, weekends, nights, Christmas, new year, etc etc. This is the reason I want to finish work early.

Shift work is proven to shorten your life anyway. My argument is, why wake up at 4 on c winters morning, scraping the ice of your car to go to work..............Or sraping the ice of your car at stupid o clock to come home! Not being able to have time off when friends/ family etc are off, not being able to have a drink at such and such a time. then when you have "spare" turns in your roster........not knowing what time you will start/finish/have a rest break etc is another pain in the butt!

SO, yes, I cant wait to finish!!!

Also, you may well be lucky, and have no illnesses/etc etc when you retire...................but not everybody is that lucky.....so its my intention to have as much of my life ..when im relatively healthy!!!!!!!! Rather than wait to 66 (sure I will have more money to spend then......................but probably wouldn't have the health/inclination etc to spend it!).........then of course........if you get taken into care ..your home will be taken to pay your bills!!! ( im divorced now..ie single......so if I get taken into care........my money and my home is taken)........so I may as well try to have a bit of a life at 60!!!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

I retired 21 yeas ago and have never looked back apart when i lost mywife 9years ago i

I took up Rambling and covered all the mountains ,valleys iin south wales and borders ad can say that the forum ,and rugby i never enjoyed life so muchand havnt had time t bored mindyou i must say that i have njoyed good healthd nevr sp ent anight in hospital n my 81years(apart from when i was doing my national service and had 8 teeth kicked out playing rugby so i suppose that helps a lot . :thumbsup:



trackrat said:


> I have never watched day time tv, although I have the time.
> 
> If I ever do, I hope someone will take me out and shoot me.￼


I retired 21 yeas ago and have never looked back apart when i lost mywife 9years ago i

I took up Rambling and covered all the mountains ,valleys iin south wales and borders ad can say that the forum ,and rugby i never enjoyed life so muchand havnt had time t bored mindyou i must say that i have njoyed good healthd nevr sent anight in hospital n my 81years(apart from when i was doing mynationa servicead had 8 teeth kicked out


----------

